

Show HN: On the 50th anniversary of MLK's speech, here is our tribute - desouzt

Hi guys,<p>We run an inspiration based site and back on the 4th April created a tribute slideshow of Martin Luther King - all his inspiring quotes, and pictures, in one place. We thought it was a good opportunity to share this page today and to show people just how inspiring he was. Here&#x27;s the link - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;20130404
======
blackdogie
Nice UI, although it does seem to get confusing when you blend in a video.

~~~
desouzt
Thanks! Yep we're looking at how to blend the two together in a nicer way.
Thanks for the feedback..

~~~
blackdogie
personally I would separate them. Offer a photo only or video only experience,
and taoilor UI to them. Clicking on a video that's externally hosted compared
with a image can be totally different and not so easy to control.

------
janeglendale
Nice site. Well done!

~~~
desouzt
Thanks, really appreciate it!

